# [SOLVED]kde fat32

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam, postawilem sobie na jednej partcji fat32. (sda4)

i tak, pod konsolą wszystko jest ok dziala slicznie, 

natomist w kde -> media nie moze jej zamontowac wyskakuje taki błąd:

Nie można zamontować urządzenia.

Otrzymany komunikat błędu:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4,

missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

dmesg | tail or so

fstab

```

/dev/sda1      /boot         ext2      defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2      none         swap      sw         0 0

/dev/sda3      /         ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/sda4      /mnt/Filmy_Programy   vfat noauto,rw,group,users,quiet    0 0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/winda/Vista   ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222,auto   0 0   

/dev/sdb2      /mnt/winda/Programy   ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222,auto   0 0

proc         /proc         proc      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

shm         /dev/shm      tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto      noauto,user      0 0

```

W czym tkwi problem??

 Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## mirekm

Zobacz co wrzuciło do sysloga, albo skorzystaj z dmesg.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

dmseg:

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

FAT: IO charset  not found

FAT: IO charset  not found

FAT: IO charset  not found

FAT: IO charset  not found

FAT: IO charset  not found

FAT: IO charset  not found

```

----------

## BeteNoire

A spróbuj takich opcji montowania vfat:

```
user,noauto,codepage=852,iocharset=iso8859-2,rw,umask=0133,dmask=000,quiet 0 0
```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A spróbuj takich opcji montowania vfat:
> 
> ```
> user,noauto,codepage=852,iocharset=iso8859-2,rw,umask=0133,dmask=000,quiet 0 0
> ```
> ...

 

bez zmian   :Sad: 

w konquerze po kliknieciu "media" dysk wyskakuje (niezamontowany) po probie montowania ten sam blad.

dodam ze w mc jest katalog "Filmy_Programy" ale zapsane w nim dane nie sa widoczne pod winda. W widzie dysk jest czysty.

----------

## BeteNoire

A wkompilowałeś tą stronę kodową w kernel?

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A wkompilowałeś tą stronę kodową w kernel?

 

Juz tak i działa DZIĘKI  :Cool: 

----------

